# How to remove bass from speakers?



## Unnamed

Hello

I want to remove all my bass from the speaker, so all the bass comes from the bass-box_(dunno what its called, but you get it..I hope)_. Right now, I get bass from both speakers and bass-box. And the bass from the speaker is not nice, it sounds like broken speakers
I am using Realtek soundcard
please help


/???


----------



## patrickv

GO to your realtek controls in Control panel and change the sound scheme


----------



## chrisalv14

if you cant remove the bass thing then get normal speakers, and change the scheme to default.


----------



## Jamin43

BASS

How low can you go


----------



## diduknowthat

You need to set the cross-over frequencies so that low frequency signals do not get sent to your satellite speakers.


----------



## Zatharus

diduknowthat said:


> You need to set the cross-over frequencies so that low frequency signals do not get sent to your satellite speakers.



This will most likely be facilitated by the controls on the sub-woofer if your speakers are powered from it.  Otherwise, changing the frequency settings in the Realtek control panel will result in overall lowering of the bass - on the sub as well as the satellites.


----------

